# SOL list for July 2013



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,
I am planning to file for a 189 Visa.
I just found on the Skillselect page on the immi.gov website that the quota for the ICT Business and System analyst is exhausted for current year.
It states that "Any ceiling reached will be reset on 1 July 2013."

Can anyone tell me when the revised SOL is published ? Is it only on 1st of July they publish or its done earlier ?


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

Its on the 1st of July....All the very best...


----------



## yesesmenorah (Jun 3, 2013)

*Australia SOL 2013-2014 Updated*

Annual Update of Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013
The Skilled Occupation List

The Skilled Occupation List (SOL) will change from 1 July 2013, with five occupations to be removed. The SOL determines which occupations are eligible for independent and family sponsored skilled migration.

The updated SOL is based on expert advice from the Australian Workforce Productivity Agency (previously known as Skills Australia). The list of occupations reflects the Australian Government's commitment to a skilled migration program that delivers skills in need in Australia. The SOL will continue to deliver a skilled migration program focused on high value skills that will help to address Australia's future skill needs.
Summary of changes to the SOL

The following changes have been applied to the SOL.

Occupations removed from the SOL
ANZSCO Code Occupation
251511 Hospital Pharmacist
251513 Retail Pharmacist
323111 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Avionics)
323112 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Mechanical)
323113 Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Structures)

Occupations on the SOL from 1 July 2013
ANZSCO Code Occupation
133111 Construction Project Manager
133112 Project Builder
133211 Engineering Manager
133513 Production Manager (Mining)
134111 Child Care Centre Manager
134211 Medical Administrator
134212 Nursing Clinical Director
134213 Primary Health Organisation Manager
134214 Welfare Centre Manager
221111 Accountant (General)
221112 Management Accountant
221113 Taxation Accountant
221213 External Auditor
221214 Internal Auditor
224111 Actuary
224511 Land Economist
224512 Valuer
231212 Ship's Engineer
231213 Ship's Master
231214 Ship's Officer
232111 Architect
232112 Landscape Architect
232213 Cartographer
232214 Other Spatial Scientist
232212 Surveyor
232611 Urban and Regional Planner
233111 Chemical Engineer
233112 Materials Engineer
233211 Civil Engineer
233212 Geotechnical Engineer
233213 Quantity Surveyor
233214 Structural Engineer
233215 Transport Engineer
233311 Electrical Engineer
233411 Electronics Engineer
233511 Industrial Engineer
233512 Mechanical Engineer
233513 Production or Plant Engineer
233611 Mining Engineer (Excluding Petroleum)
233612 Petroleum Engineer
233911 Aeronautical Engineer
233912 Agricultural Engineer
233913 Biomedical Engineer
233914 Engineering Technologist
233915 Environmental Engineer
233916 Naval Architect
234111 Agricultural Consultant
234112 Agricultural Scientist
234113 Forester
234611 Medical Laboratory Scientist
234711 Veterinarian
234912 Metallurgist
234914 Physicist (Medical Physicist only)
241111 Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher
241411 Secondary School Teacher
241511 Special Needs Teacher
241512 Teacher of the Hearing Impaired
241513 Teacher of the Sight Impaired
241599 Special Education Teachers nec
251211 Medical Diagnostic Radiographer
251212 Medical Radiation Therapist
251213 Nuclear Medicine Technologist
251214 Sonographer
251311 Environmental Health Officer
251312 Occupational Health and Safety Advisor
251411 Optometrist
252111 Chiropractor
252112 Osteopath
252311 Dental Specialist
252312 Dentist
252411 Occupational Therapist
252511 Physiotherapist
252611 Podiatrist
252712 Speech Pathologist
253111 General Medical Practitioner
253211 Anaesthetist
253311 Specialist Physician (General Medicine)
253312 Cardiologist
253313 Clinical Haematologist
253314 Medical Oncologist
253315 Endocrinologist
253316 Gastroenterologist
253317 Intensive Care Specialist
253318 Neurologist
253321 Paediatrician
253322 Renal Medicine Specialist
253323 Rheumatologist
253324 Thoracic Medicine Specialist
253399 Specialist Physicians nec
253411 Psychiatrist
253511 Surgeon (General)
253512 Cardiothoracic Surgeon
253513 Neurosurgeon
253514 Orthopaedic Surgeon
253515 Otorhinolaryngologist
253516 Paediatric Surgeon
253517 Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon
253518 Urologist
253521 Vascular Surgeon
253911 Dermatologist
253912 Emergency Medicine Specialist
253913 Obstetrician and Gynaecologist
253914 Ophthalmologist
253915 Pathologist
253917 Diagnostic and Interventional Radiologist
253918 Radiation Oncologist
253999 Medical Practitioners nec
254111 Midwife
254411 Nurse Practitioner
254412 Registered Nurse (Aged Care)
254413 Registered Nurse (Child and Family Health)
254414 Registered Nurse (Community Health)
254415 Registered Nurse (Critical Care and Emergency)
254416 Registered Nurse (Development Disability)
254417 Registered Nurse (Disability and Rehabilitation)
254418 Registered Nurse (Medical)
254421 Registered Nurse (Medical Practice)
254422 Registered Nurse (Mental Health)
254423 Registered Nurse (Perioperative)
254424 Registered Nurse (Surgical)
254499 Registered Nurse nec
261111 ICT business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
263311 Telecommunications Engineer
263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer
271111 Barrister
271311 Solicitor
272311 Clinical Psychologist
272312 Educational Psychologist
272313 Organisational Psychologist
272314 Psychotherapist
272399 Psychologists nec
272511 Social Worker
312211 Civil Engineering Draftsperson
312212 Civil Engineering Technician
312311 Electrical Engineering Draftsperson
312312 Electrical Engineering Technician
313211 Radio Communications Technician
313212 Telecommunications Field Engineer
313213 Telecommunications Network Planner
313214 Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist
321111 Automotive Electrician
321211 Motor Mechanic (General)
321212 Diesel Motor Mechanic
321213 Motorcycle Mechanic
321214 Small Engine Mechanic
322211 Sheetmetal Trades Worker
322311 Metal Fabricator
322312 Pressure Welder
322313 Welder (First Class)
323211 Fitter (General)
323212 Fitter and Turner
323213 Fitter-Welder
323214 Metal Machinist (First Class)
323313 Locksmith
331112 Stonemason
331211 Carpenter and Joiner
331212 Carpenter
331213 Joiner
332211 Painting trades workers
333111 Glazier
333211 Fibrous Plasterer
333212 Solid Plasterer
334111 Plumber (General)
334112 Airconditioning and Mechanical Services Plumber
334113 Drainer
334114 Gasfitter
334115 Roof plumber
341111 Electrician (General)
341112 Electrician (Special Class)
341113 Lift Mechanic
342111 Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic
342211 Electrical Linesworker
342212 Technical Cable Jointer
342313 Electronic Equipment Trades Worker
342314 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (General)
342315 Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (Special Class)
399111 Boat Builder and Repairer
399112 Shipwright
411211 Dental Hygienist
411212 Dental Prosthetist
411213 Dental Technician
411214 Dental Therapist


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this. I fall under 261112 Systems Analyst, hope they have a good occupational ceiling limit...last time it was 1800, hope they dont reduce it this time....anyways, wish you all the very best....


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing... 

Anyone knows the quota?


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Well glad to Know SOL has ICT Business Analyst 261111 as it formed a part of the flagged occupations I was worried hope the quotas are good ( Any one has insights ? )

Fingers crossed on my EOI of 65 points


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

BTW any news on the CSOL as well ?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

I may think we ll get at least 2000 this year.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok now with the temporary relief being available does any on have a consolidated list of next steps ( off course post getting an invitation) like a spread sheet with what steps next what to wathc out for ?


----------



## Bhaskiidon (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi guys

Im in the early stage of filing for class 190(state sponsorship) subclass 261112 as Systems Analyst. I need to fill out the RPL as my degree is in management studies however I work in IT.

Has anybody filled out the RPL for system analyst? My agent is asking for a lot of extra money only to fill out an RPL containing project details.


----------

